# Angeln in den Ardennen...wo?



## belgischerAngler (2. Juni 2005)

*Angeln in der belgischen Eifel....wo?*

Also ich wollte mal nach den Sommerferien ne Tour dahin machen. Was könnt ihr mir zur Ourthe sagen? Wie gut ist der Salmonidenbestand dort? Habt ihr schon mal im Lac de Nisramont geangelt? Lohnt es sich auf Hecht oder Seeforelle?
Könnt ihr mir sonst noch irgendwelche Staustufen oder natürliche Seen empfehlen? Oder weitere Bäche?
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!#h


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in den Ardennen...wo?*

Hi Belgischer Angler !

Du willst nach Südfrankreich ne ? Also ich war vor zwei Jahren mit ner Jugendgruppe da und habe selber an der Loire in den Ardennen geangelt. Hatte aber leider nur ne kleine Stipprute die ich mir da gekauft habe, weil ich meine Ausrüstung blöderweise nicht mit hatte. Ich denke an der Loire kannst du mit dem richtigen Gerät echt grosse Fische rausholen. Als ich da geschwommen bin habe ich riiiiiesen Fiecher gesehen. 
Und auf der Ardeche bin ich mal Kanu gefahren und ich denke da gibt ne Menge Bachforellen und vielleicht Huchen weil es ein Teilweise sehr schnellfließender Fluss ist.
So ich hoffe ich hab dir ein wenig geholfen  !


MfG 
Tobi


----------



## belgischerAngler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in den Ardennen...wo?*

naja.... die ardennen liegen nicht wirklich in südfrankreich.....eher etwas weiter im norden an der belgisch-französischen grenze. die ardennen gehen sogar bis nach deutschland wo sie eifel heißen. somit fließt die loire auch nicht durch die ardennen. naja trotzdem danke für den versuch


----------



## tobi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in den Ardennen...wo?*

Ja, mein Gott da war ich 16 ! Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wo das war. Aber an der Loire war das auf jeden Fall !


----------

